# California to Texas Ammo Converter



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Due to the differing laws between California and Texas, the following has been prepared as a conversion chart for use in describing persons in those states who own ammunition.

Up to 25 rounds
California : Illegal munitions supply.
Texas : Average loose rounds on floor of pickup.

26-100 rounds
California : Subversive gun nut / DHS 'person of interest'.
Texas : Still looking to buy more due to ammo shortage.

101-200 rounds
California : Police / military sniper.
Texas : Varmint hunter.

201-250 rounds
California : Illegal ammo dump.
Texas : Beginner gun owner (average age: 14).

251-500 rounds
California : Terrorist cell.
Texas : Not quite an average gun owner yet, but still shopping.

501 rounds
California : Illegal manufacturer.
Texas : Gun enthusiast using first reloader.

502-750 rounds
California : Paranoid zombie-apocalypse prepper.
Texas : Hunter readying for hunting season.

751-2,000 rounds
California : Paramilitary cache.
Texas : Texan living near border with Mexico.

2,001-5000 rounds
California : Right-wing self-styled militia whack-jobs off their rockers.
Texas : Sports shooter.

5,001 + rounds
California : Federal armed forces arsenal.
Texas : Volunteer sheriff's deputy.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What name do they give someone who has 20,000 between all the family members?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

paraquack said:


> What name do they give someone who has 20,000 between all the family members?


California : ISIS leadership
Texas : Patriots


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I qualify for the last category!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is all child's play and amature night compared to @SOCOM42. Geez......rookies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Double post


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have over 5,000 rounds of .22 LR alone......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I have over 5,000 rounds of .22 LR alone......


Amature, I have at least 5K per gun, won't tell how many guns though.

I kept the LGS supplied with several different calibers for years during the O'thigger caused shortages.

In that loan was 25k of CCI Mini Mag and Winni match.

Thanks for reminding me, they still owe me 5k of 9MM Para. got the rest back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> California : ISIS leadership
> Texas : Patriots


I am a bonafide Texan .... and a Patriot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

paraquack said:


> What name do they give someone who has 20,000 between all the family members?


well rounded (Texas) rookie


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Are those numbers per gun, per caliber or total? Hopefully those are per gun...anything less would be useless....lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

spork said:


> .......anything less would be useless....lol


That's what Commiefornia wants..... no more buwwets.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Funny stuff. 

To me ammo supllies became more important than how many guns one owns.


----------

